# CNC Simulator



## trixi1994 (4. Februar 2009)

Hey geschätze Visual Basic Com.

Ich möchte gerne einen CNC Simulator programmieren.
Die Grafik ist zu beginn noch neben sächlich vorerst muss eine bestehende Text datei eingelesen werden.
Nun soll die Bearbeitungszeit der CNC Maschine berechnet werden.


DasEinlesen stellt kein Problem dar, wird ja schon ausführlich im forum beschrieben. 
Mein Hauptproblem besteht darin die CNC Befehle in das Visual Basic zu übertragen.

Beispiel Code einer CNC Programmes

N010 G90 MM03
N020 F2    S100
N030 X30  Y20

Für die jenigen die sich nicht mit CNC Programmen auskenn:
"N" und die Folgende Zahl steht für die Nummerierung der Befehle
"G" ist die Wegbediengung (G90 steht für absolute Maßangabe)
"X" & "Y" & "Z" steht für die Zielpunktkoordinaten
"F" Vorschub
"S" Drehzahl

Das nur mal nebenbei.

Die G und M Befehle sind Feste Ausdrücke.
X und Y  aber Geben die Richtung vor und die darauf folgende Zahl ist die Position in der Achse. 

Mein Programm muss also hauptsächlich erkennen, welchen weg es zurücklegt hat und wie schnell .


Für ein wenig Hilfe, bin ich euch sehr Dankbar.


----------



## ronaldh (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ohne nun genau ergründen zu können, was und wie Du genau berechnen willst, solltest Du die eingelesenen Textzeilen einzeln analysieren.

Mit der Split-Funktion von VB unterteilst Du die Zeile in seine Bestandteile, dann hast Du z.B. in der ersten Zeile 3 Felder mit N010, G90, MM03.

Danach kannst Du die Felder anhand des führenden Buchstaben mit der Left-Funktion interpretieren, und in z.B. in einem "Select Case"-Block prüfen, ob die Anweisung für Deine Berechnung relevant ist, und dann gegebenenfalls die Berechnung durchführen.

Die hier genannten VB-Funktionen werden in der VB-Hilfe beschrieben.

Ich hoffe, dass dies ein erster Gedankenansatz ist.

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## trixi1994 (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo und Danke Ronaldh,

ist in den groben Zügen genau das was ich haben wollte. Ich konnte das Programm umsetzen, aber ich musste viel Tricksen damit es Problemlos läuft.
Das einlesen der Textdatei und das übergeben der Werte funktioniert, nun schalg ich mich eher mit mathematischen Problemen zur Umsetzung meines Programmes herum.


----------



## ronaldh (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Trixi1994,

freut mich, da wünsche ich Dir noch viel Erfolg bei Deinen weiteren Arbeiten. Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Ronald


----------

